# DNDLearn & Your MPRR



## ringo598 (15 Mar 2013)

Hi folks, I gave a search for MPRR and DND learn, but didn't really find an answer to my question,

My question is, do most/all courses you do in DND learn show up on your MPRR?  Do they show up automatically? or do you have to print out the completion cert and give it to someone who has HRMS access?  Is it only specific ones and if so, is there some way of figuring out which ones will or won't show?  

Background:  My dept is trying to put together some basic learning for information management and there are quite a few IM courses on DND learn for self enrollment and learning, we've completed them, but nothings coming up and we're wondering if there is a step we're missing. 

Thanks!


----------



## donaldk (15 Mar 2013)

The self-enrollment courses will have an option to print a certificate of completion after you meet the passing requirements for the course involved (usually passing a final exam).  Print it out and take it to your section's training coordinator, they will input it into MITE/HRMS (or contact the training authority involved to do this.  After this, you will see credit shown under training history on your MPRR.

Examples of courses for both mil/civ where this occurs are:
EMC - FAA Sections 32,33, and 34   (ecourse.mil.ca)
CDWT - Conduct Direct with Trade (DNDLearn_DLN/AFILLE)
CCC - Contracting Certification Course (ecourse.mil.ca)


----------



## Eye In The Sky (15 Mar 2013)

I believe some of them will show up, and some won't.  I've completed some that don't show up, and asked at the OR.  I was told some do, some don't but all show up in PERMIS.


----------



## Rheostatic (15 Mar 2013)

There are some DNDLearn courses that do not have an HRMS code associated with them (I presume because the course developer did not request one). If you see a six-digit number in the course title, it will show up on your MPRR, provided you have someone to input it via HRMS.


----------



## DAA (15 Mar 2013)

:goodpost:

You hit the nail on the head!  If the course is not assigned a "Qual Code" be it occupational, national or speciality, it will never show up on the MPRR.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (15 Mar 2013)

So a coursew with the 6 digit code should show?  Egads, I was lied to...some of mine do and aren't on my MPRR.   :facepalm:


----------



## DAA (15 Mar 2013)

Training/Qualification information within HRMS can only be input by someone with MITE Access and I believe that even this  is further restricted by local requirements, but I may be wrong.  As an example, the CCC (Contracting Certification Course), once you completed the course, you had to print your "Certificate" and then scan that as a PDF document and email it to an organizational email account, which appeared to be controlled by ADM-HR Civ.  They in turn, input, uploaded and granted the qual.  Poof, there it was, on your MPRR!!!

So if you have completed a course, which has been assigned a 6 digit or 4-alpha code, it should be on your MPRR.  The questions are......is the code "still valid" and who is able to initiate the HRMS data quals.???  

It would most definitely have to be someone with MITE access!  So your Orderly Room clerk cannot help you with this one.


----------



## fhg1893 (17 Mar 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> Training/Qualification information within HRMS can only be input by someone with MITE Access and I believe that even this  is further restricted by local requirements, but I may be wrong.  As an example, the CCC (Contracting Certification Course), once you completed the course, you had to print your "Certificate" and then scan that as a PDF document and email it to an organizational email account, which appeared to be controlled by ADM-HR Civ.  They in turn, input, uploaded and granted the qual.  Poof, there it was, on your MPRR!!!



That's right.  Someone with MITE access has to put it onto your MPRR, when I was a/TASM, I did them routinely.  And, DNDLearn / SABA / Moodle DOES NOT TALK TO HRMS, period, fullstop.  Someone must MANUALLY do the data entry for your course.  If you were nominated and got a message for it, chances are this will be done by the ATC for the course.  If it's self-enrolled, someone must do the input manually.

Each element has a MASM / TASM cell, and CDA has one as well.  If the course is Army, it's through Gagetown, if the course is Navy it's through Halifax, if it's Air Force it's through Winnipeg and if it's "purple," it's through CDA.  

Not all DNDLearn courses have MITE codes, and some are located elsewhere.  For example:  OPME courses appear on a separate section of your MPRR, and aren't administered through MITE.


----------



## bLUE fOX (5 Nov 2014)

Good day all,

In my day job I am a civilian ammunition technician for public service, and as such I have been required to take course over DLN such as the unit ammunition representative and the instructional technique course. Both of those courses have national qualification codes attached (AJRK and AHCH respectively). While the UAR has no real application to my job as a CIC officer, I thought I would try to see about getting it placed on my MPRR all the same. The response from my personnel officer was that because it is not a CIC course, they can not add it to my MPRR at the RCSU level and instead i must go through the school that offered the course to have them enter it.

This seems a bit at odds with some of the things that have been posted in this forum. For the UAR course, who would be the point of contact at the CF Logistics Training Centre to have this information updated?

Thanks all for your help.


----------



## Tibbson (5 Nov 2014)

As others have stated, if there is a qual code then it will end up on your MPRR provided you present it to your training pers or Unit rep for such MPRR input.  Even if there isn't a qual code though the course can be noted on your UER and should be captured on your PDR so it will at least carry some weight when it comes to your pers/prof development bullets.


----------



## Rheostatic (5 Nov 2014)

bLUE fOX said:
			
		

> Good day all,
> 
> In my day job I am a civilian ammunition technician for public service, and as such I have been required to take course over DLN such as the unit ammunition representative and the instructional technique course. Both of those courses have national qualification codes attached (AJRK and AHCH respectively). While the UAR has no real application to my job as a CIC officer, I thought I would try to see about getting it placed on my MPRR all the same. The response from my personnel officer was that because it is not a CIC course, they can not add it to my MPRR at the RCSU level and instead i must go through the school that offered the course to have them enter it.
> 
> ...


If you are a DND Civilian, give your certificates of course completion and the course codes to your training administrator at your civilian job. When they enter the qualifications in your civilian records in HRMS, they will appear later on your MPRR. (Unless there's something special about CIC that prevents this from happening, this is how it usually works.)


----------



## bLUE fOX (6 Nov 2014)

Thanks for the info. Will do. Cheers.


----------

